# What is this...



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Black waxy layer above the turf. Right next to my walkway to the house. Comes off like a layer of skin.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

looks like algae.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

DTCC_Turf said:


> looks like algae.


+1


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

If I just saw the second picture I would have thought you cleaned the deck of a rotary mower. 
Do you have standing water in that area?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

No, it's got a good slope away from that area, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

I have the same stuff in bare spots in my yard except mine is greenish lol


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Just curious, should you do something about it? Is there a fungicide you should apply to get rid of it? I've got a few areas with this mess in it where some water sits between houses on the fence line (lowest part of lawn).


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Just curious, should you do something about it? Is there a fungicide you should apply to get rid of it? I've got a few areas with this mess in it where some water sits between houses on the fence line (lowest part of lawn).


I just read in one of out magazines that pressure washing (on greens, no less) has worked out very well. DAconil and Mancozed are great products, but not something homeowners can use.

some turf managers use this: https://southernag.com/residential-products/sa-20-disinfectant/

some use this: http://www.upitrading.com/english/36/prontech_tm_-water-treatment/

I use Daconil and a spiker.

https://www.slideshare.net/johnkaminski/algae-management-for-golf-course-putting-greens-7336396


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford Tha is for the info. I would have assumed that pressure washing would simply destroy the turf?!

What is the spiker? Is it an adjuvant or another chemical to handle other things? In an analogy to weees control I'm assuming that the daconil would be like a 3-way product and your kicker would be something like quinclorac/sulfentrazone/carfentrazone?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

kur1j said:


> @viva_oldtrafford Tha is for the info. I would have assumed that pressure washing would simply destroy the turf?!
> 
> What is the spiker? Is it an adjuvant or another chemical to handle other things? In an analogy to weees control I'm assuming that the daconil would be like a 3-way product and your kicker would be something like quinclorac/sulfentrazone/carfentrazone?


A spiker is just a large drum-type roller machine with 3,000 small spikes positioned all around it. We can run it across our greens (primarily during the cooler months) to penetrate the algae that we get from time to time. Daconil is a very useful fungicide. It's a contact (not a localized or acropetal penetrant), so it just sits on the leafblade and fends off a bunch of silly pathogens. Great product. Too bad homeowners can't use it.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford Haha. Ah an actual spiker. Not an addition to the chemical. Well thst makes sense haha.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Could it just be dried up accumulation of thatching mower clippings in different degrees of decomposition? Spread out because of rain?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > @viva_oldtrafford Tha is for the info. I would have assumed that pressure washing would simply destroy the turf?!
> ...


Is this the stuff not for homeowners? 😬 If so I may grab some to use with azoxystrobin.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Daconil-16-oz-Concentrate-Fungicide-100047758/202268570


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Is this the stuff not for homeowners? 😬 If so I may grab some to use with azoxystrobin.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Daconil-16-oz-Concentrate-Fungicide-100047758/202268570


It's not labeled for home lawns........


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the stuff not for homeowners? 😬 If so I may grab some to use with azoxystrobin.
> ...


I understand that part, I can read the label; but it was discussed above about treating the algae on his yard.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

@Ware https://www.domyown.com/daconil-ultrex-turf-care-fungicide-p-2309.html
Just wondering if that's the same stuff? The local place I grab herbicides here has that in stock and had no issues selling it to homeowners. That was why I was asking if that's the same stuff he said homeowners couldn't use.
It's about 104$ here locally 🤨


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Just wondering if that's the same stuff?


They have the same active ingredient (Chlorothalonil). Your supply house may sell the product you linked to homeowners, but it is not labeled for use on home lawns either... I guess it would be up to the end user to only apply either of those in a manner in which they are labeled for.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks very similar to the accumulation that I get in my swale that doesn't drain well. Just clippings breaking down at different stages as @Tellycoleman said.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if that's the same stuff?
> ...


roger- not for "home lawns" :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > firefighter11 said:
> ...


Yep, just watch your aim when spraying those flowers, vegetables, trees, and shrubs. :thumbup:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> It looks very similar to the accumulation that I get in my swale that doesn't drain well. Just clippings breaking down at different stages as @Tellycoleman said.


It's algae


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks very similar to the accumulation that I get in my swale that doesn't drain well. Just clippings breaking down at different stages as @Tellycoleman said.
> ...


Thanks Viva!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> It's not labeled for home lawns........


Link to another post where I did the conversion for (Oz/Gallon/1000 Sq Ft.) of Daconil (AI = Chlorothalonil). 7th post from the top.

I bought the Daconil from Home Depot as a quick decision for gray leaf spot. Chlorothalonil was one of the recommended active ingredients on this TAMU website. @Ecks from Tex got me second guessing the product I was going to use and although I was able to come up with a application rate for Daconil, I looked further into WHY it was not labeled for lawns. Consensus seems to be that it has a high toxicity to marine life and the water supply. Home owners aren't always the best at controlling runoff from their turf, which will end up in the water supply. Especially if you've got heavy clay soil. I know this is an older article (2003), but it also highlights the disadvantages to having it accessible to irresponsible applicators.

I live close to a lake that supplies water to a large county in suburban Houston, feeds into Lake Houston which supplies water to Houston itself. So I decided to not use the Daconil (Chlorothalonil).



firefighter11 said:


> roger- not for "home lawns" :thumbup:


Pull the trigger on the Daconil (Chlorothalonil) if you think it's best. Just wanted to give a heads up about the runoff. 
Also, I don't know how localized you algae problem is, but It seems that its just in that one spot for you. I doubt you'd be blanket spraying you entire lawn with the Daconil.

Shout out to @Ecks from Tex. I got some of the Fertilome Liquid Systemic Fungicide II you rave about. Haven't applied it yet, but soon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

@Stellar P Awesome, that's kind of what I was looking for was the why Viva said it wasn't for homeowners. I knew it was available otc so to speak but not labeled for home lawns although it was labeled for turf fields or golf greens. I'm gonna give it a try as I think this is what was causing my issue with my centipede


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If spraying that stuff, might be extra careful. EPA signal word is "warning" (actually up to "Danger" on more concentrated versions) and chlorothalonil label mentions fatal if inhaled. Apparently it's not actually all that poisonous but causes respiratory irritation - so you basically drown.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Another alternative for algae is just plain old H2O2. @Greendoc mentioned such a product in another thread and he seems to know what he is talking about.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Daconil. The other reason why that product has been removed from the residential market is due to the risk of severe skin and eye irritation. EPA has to consider what would happen if a toddler touched sprayed grass. I remember having some spray solution spill on my pants leg and soak through. Hives. I do not want to know what fish go through if Daconil gets into the water.

The Zerotol I mentioned in other posts is H2O2 stabilized with Peroxyacetic acid. Hydrogen Peroxide with vinegar. Yes, it is corrosive in concentrated form, but once diluted to the ounce or less per gallon, it is relatively safe. It is also not hazardous to waterways. The H202 oxidizes pathogens then breaks down in minutes. Daconil keeps on running off for weeks.


----------

